# Molasses



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

We have been baking allot of bread from scratch lately and by scratch I mean grinding, using a bread bucket ect.
Needless to say we have used up the supply of dark molasses that I had stocked piled when my local Aldis had it 4 years ago. 
I was thinking of buying a 5 gallon pail then devide the Molasses into pints & can it much like I did with Maple Syrup last Fall. 
Unable to find information online about shelf life however a GF has been making Molasses Cookies using a bottle from the late '70's. 
As of yesterday none of her brood nor I have died from her act of fugality.
If the shelf life of Molasses is less then 2 years then I'd split the pail with my GF as I'm sure she's due to run out of her retro Molasses soon.

Long story short can I store Molasses long term by canning it or could it be too thick to can safely ? 
Shelf life?

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

How do you can it?? I have two gallons Id like to can.
Our local restaurant supply store carries it by the gallon


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

You don't have to can it. Just store it in jars out of light. That stuff lasts just about forever! I've had corn syrup get mold, but never molasses.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

molasses needs to be kept cool and dry. Can be stored maybe 2 + years unopened on a pantry shelf. Another year after it's opened. If you don't use it often, just store in the fridge.

It can and will mold. Heat/humidity will cause it to mold more quickly. As for canning it...I've never thought about it before..but I'd guess you'd use a hot pack method. No need for pressure canner...you just want to kill off any bacteria/spores that manage to get into your molasses as you transfer to the smaller jars.

Probably like canning jam or jelly.

We're planning on raising sorghum and processing it this year. Should be interesting, at the least.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mother had hers in a punchion in the pantry. had it for years. just turn on a little faucett when you wanted molasses. no mold on that. i have one under the sink about 2 years opened. made molasses cookies yesterday. tastes the same as always.as Bonnie says. keep it in the dark. ~Georgia.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

In the early 50s, we bought molasses in 55 gallon drums to put on hay and silage for the cows, we even took what we needed for the house and some of that molasses was around for ten years, we still used it.

to use it on hay we would use 1 gal of molasses and 2 gal of hot water mixed in a lawn sprinking can, pour it on the musty hay and the cows loved it, you couldn't be standing behind one of them either.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I keep it in the five gallon bucket and pour what I need into a half gallon canning jar. When the jar is empty, I fill from the bucket. I can't tell a lick of difference in the quality since I opened the bucket two plus yrs ago.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

(sorry to hijack the thread. afraid I don't know anything about the shelf life of molasses.)


Pelenaka said:


> ... using a bread bucket ect.


what's a bread bucket?

i googled, and seems to be a hand crank dough mixer, but I couldn't find any pictures, or any sources to buy one. i also searched your blog, and didn't find any references to "bread bucket". 

So, I'd be curious what one looks like, where you found yours, and how easy it is to use. Not likely to give up my kitchenaid while the power is on, but I'm always curious about useful non-powered tools. 

--sgl


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

Dutch valley foods - you can buy in bulk there - watch
the shipping though. You have to call to get a code to punch
in to check out their prices and they have different codes/prices for
business accounts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> mother had hers in a punchion in the pantry. had it for years. just turn on a little faucett when you wanted molasses.


I have no idea what that is but I sure do want one.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I believe a puncheon of molasses is about 90 gallons? THATS a LOT of 'lasses!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I believe a puncheon of molasses is about 90 gallons? THATS a LOT of 'lasses!


LOL I'd never have to buy any again.

From the context, I thought it must mean a container that you store it in.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not Pelenaka, but I know what a bread bucket is, lol. I've been wanting one and if I ever catch one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg I'm going to buy it! Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures, but here's a very nice looking one on eBay, but it's out of my price range! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-CamCo-A...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

There are many grades of molasses.

I saw molasses available through our feedstore in 5 gallons. I researched the grade a bit before I bought it. Feed grade is at the end of the sugar processing chain. Pure molasses with no sugar left in it. Very bitter. and strong smelling.

We mix our own livestock feeds and we pour a little molasses into the mix. This does increase the addictiveness of the feed. Just like the books say it acts as a binder to hold the DE and mineral salts in the mixture.

But now since we get molasses so cheap, I have tried mixing it with corn syrup to produce sweet cooking molasses. So far I have not had luck getting this mixture to mimic store bought 

I pay $18 for a 5 gallon bucket of feed grade molasses.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I believe a puncheon of molasses is about 90 gallons? THATS a LOT of 'lasses!


that's about it. i think it was made of wood. dad probably made it himself. it took up one side of the pantry and we had a big pantry. we ate a lot of molasses when i was a child. mom cooked a lot of beans molasses and pork. molasses cakes and cookies. spread on home made bread,mixed with rolled oats,molasses bread etc.etc. we ate a lot of molasses and i still do.when we had a cough mom use to give us molasses mixed with something. i can make a meal from bread and molasses. ~Georgia.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the information on molasses. 
So far price wise I was quoted $3.87 per qt. with a promise of a call back for a quote on a 5 gallon pail. This was from a local Menninite (sp?) shop. I tend to think though that the girl I was talking with had her quarts & pints confused 'cause that is a real good deal for this area of the country.
Didn't even occur for me to try the resturant supply store in my city. Duh!
If I do end up snagging a pail later this Sumer I'll try my hand @ canning some up in quarts for the purpose of long-long term storage & I'll post the results on my blog.
I broke up that gallon of Maple Syrup into jellys & half jelly jars by water bath canning for 5 or 10 minutes. The Big Ball Book of Canning has a recipe for canning up flavored Maple Syrup such as Walnut if memory serves me right. 

Here's a pic & post about my bread bucket bought @ a fancy smancy Big Lots type store that has since gone under. 
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2007/06/mom-wheres-bread.html


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Pelenaka - If you're looking for another person to split that 5 gal bucket, give me a call. I'd be interested.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You should be able to find black strap for around $35 for a 5gallon bucket if you've got any bulk suppliers in the area. Check with your local grocer, too. We've had great luck doing that...they won't STOCK the items, but they're happy to order them for us, and with only a small markup...no shipping of course, 'cuz it comes from their regular supplier.

or I suppose you could look at the "small markup" as the shipping cost.

um...I hesitate to mention this, but you CAN get 55gallon drums of the stuff. And 100lb sacks of dried molasses. Food grade or feed grade (which isn't much different)


----------

